# do nada a compilação do k3b encerra

## domus-br

Simplesmente a versao estavel e nem instavel conseguem compilar aqui comigo, ambos mostram o mesmo erro, apos um bom tempo de compilação ele parece que roda um configure novamente, apos o segundo configure dar ok, ele vai dar um outro make e encerra com erro, é so verem abaixo

versao 0.11.20

```

...acima esta todo o configure que passou pela segunda vez, aparentimente tudo ok nele.

Warning: you chose to install this package in /usr,

but KDE was found in /usr/kde/3.3.

For this to work, you will need to tell KDE about the new prefix, by ensuring

that KDEDIRS contains it, e.g. export KDEDIRS=/usr:/usr/kde/3.3

Then restart KDE.

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.20/work/k3b-i18n-0.11/admin/missing --run autoheader

touch ./config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.20/work/k3b-i18n-0.11'

Making all in doc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.20/work/k3b-i18n-0.11/doc'

Making all in pt_BR

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.20/work/k3b-i18n-0.11/doc/pt_BR'

make[3]: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `all'.  Pare.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.20/work/k3b-i18n-0.11/doc/pt_BR'

make[2]: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.20/work/k3b-i18n-0.11/doc'

make[1]: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.20/work/k3b-i18n-0.11'

make: ** [all] Erro 2

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/k3b-0.11.20 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 166, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message
```

infrmações basicas:

```
root@domus k3b-0.11.20 # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb 19 2005, 06:18:40)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.21-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=""

LANG="pt_BR"

LC_ALL="pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X ac3 alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cmipci crypt cups curl emboss encode esd f77 fam flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg ncurses nlsoggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_pt_BR"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

grato

----------

## Guzymuzy

Parece haver algum bug do K3b ou até mesmo do ebuild, quando se usa LANG="pt_BR".

Aconteceu isso comigo também.

Resolvi instalando ele em inglês mesmo.

Mude o Lang para en no seu make .conf.

Gustavo Motta

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Guzymuzy wrote:*   

> Mude o Lang para en no seu make .conf.

 

O LANG não deve ser especificado no make.conf, mas sim no /etc/env.d/02locale, por exemplo.

Questões de FSH.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O LANG não deve ser especificado no make.conf, mas sim no /etc/env.d/02locale, por exemplo.

 

Dexa de ser amargo Fernando  :Evil or Very Mad:  , tá claro(pelo menos pra mim) que ele somente confundiu a variável LINGUAS(que é referente ao make.conf e que faz muito sentido nesse caso) por LANG.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   O LANG não deve ser especificado no make.conf, mas sim no /etc/env.d/02locale, por exemplo. 
> 
> Dexa de ser amargo Fernando  , tá claro(pelo menos pra mim) que ele somente confundiu a variável LINGUAS(que é referente ao make.conf e que faz muito sentido nesse caso) por LANG.

 

Heh, desculpa, mas pra mim não está claro, mesmo porque eu não uso a variável LINGUAS e nem sabia que era usada no make.conf.

----------

## Guzymuzy

Você tinha razão Matheus. Eu realmente me referia a variável LINGUAS e confundi com LANG.

Eu só conheço dois programas em que ela interfere em alguma coisa na compilação: o kde-i18n e o K3b.

Acontece que quando a variável LINGUAS="pt_BR" , o K3b não compila.

Gustavo Motta

----------

